# fitment



## tommycheng1728 (Nov 23, 2005)

about to get some 19x8 all around rims for the GTO, will a 40 offset be ok or 45 offset?


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Trust me, you will be far more happy if you go with a set of 18's.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

tommycheng1728 said:


> about to get some 19x8 all around rims for the GTO, will a 40 offset be ok or 45 offset?


40mm will fit with no problems. I have 40mm up front for my 19" x 8" and 45mm on the rear which are 19" x 9.5".


----------

